# Parsifal's siggy.



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
10 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 13, 2019)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 541587


Some how, we should hang on to this.


----------



## pbehn (Jun 13, 2019)

Great stuff, very fitting.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2019)

Well done.


----------



## rochie (Jun 13, 2019)

very nice Wojtek


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 13, 2019)

Well done sir.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2019)

Very nicely done.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 13, 2019)

Good stuff Wojtek.


----------



## mikewint (Jun 13, 2019)

Agreed, very nicely done
*Our dead are never dead to us until we have forgotten them*

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2019)

Good work Wojtek!


----------



## Freebird (Jun 13, 2019)

Dare I say, not his most flattering pic?
I would have thought the wedding pic that he'd posted (In a tux) might be better?


----------

